# Counter display / Cake cabinet



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good supplier of counter top display cabinets to be used for cakes and pastries?

Thanks


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@BeanAbout not sure if you're still looking but a pastry shop here in Sofia uses a refrigerating base (not sure if it's called like that) and IKEA cake display lids. Makes for a beautiful presentation and keeps the cakes cold. Maybe not very good if you have low turnover though..


----------

